# Quaxli´s Mapeditor



## radiac (13. Sep 2009)

Hallo, wollte mal fragen ob jemand evt. Quaxli´s Mapeditor hat.
Leider ist er im Forum nicht mehr downloadbar.

Ich hab mich eben versucht, einen selber zu schreiben...  

Aber irgendwie... klappt das nicht


----------



## Quaxli (14. Sep 2009)

Ich hab ihn....


----------



## Quaxli (14. Sep 2009)

Mal im Ernst: Der war nie im Tut dabei. Das war mehr als Anregung, sich selbst einen zu schreiben  Ich hab' ihn auch nie soweit ausprogrammiert, daß ich ohne weiteres weitergeben könnte/wollte.
Es war halt nur ein temporäres Hilfsmittel...


----------



## radiac (14. Sep 2009)

Hehe, dann siehst du mal, was deine Anregung dir eingebrockt hat .

Kannst ja noch ein Tut schreiben, wie man einen simplen Mapeditor programmiert .

Also im Internet konnte ich keins finden. Ich denke aber auch mal, das es ziemlich schwer ist sowas als Tut zu verfassen, da es meistens individuell gestaltet werden muss.

Es gibt ja auch diverse Mapeditoren, die eine große Benutzergruppe ansprechen, wie das "Tile Studio"... aber da eine Ausgabedatei zu programmieren, die meinen wünschen entsprechen, war unmöglich... was wiederum scheinbar auch nicht so klappt, da alles irgendwie Binär gehalten wird.

Wenn mein aktuelles Projekt fertig ist, möchten ein Kollege und ich ein "Super Metroid" multiplayer Clone versuchen, da wird dein kleiner Mapeditor vielleicht zum Prunkstück jeglichen Side Scroller . Natürlich nur wenn du erlaubst. 

Aber wie bei allen dingen brauche "ich" immer erst einen Vorreiter, der mir 1 mal zeigt wie das ungefähr anzugehen ist.

Naja, jetzt warte ich erstmal bis eine Email kommt :applaus:



Viele Grüße Radiac  :rtfm:


----------

